# Hagan Haunted Mansion now on Fearnet.com



## Scary Jerry (Feb 24, 2006)

The Hagan Haunted Mansion clip is now posted on Fearnet.com. Just click on the picture of the SkullTroniX skull.

The Hagan Haunted Mansion is built by local teens who are students in Scary U. This haunt has won 2 national awards by HauntX as the Best Haunt in the USA.

Scary Jerry


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Apr 28, 2007)

That haunt is AWESOME!!!!!


----------

